# LT Rich Snowrator



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LT Rich Snowrator, rubber cutting edge, new engine last year. Everything works as it should but, I believe it may need a new led light or two though. Comes with extra blade that is brand new. Northern Indiana $8500.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

She gone...


----------

